# Wanted "Female Dogs"



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been waiting for you.....
[attachment=40594:Arch__the_stud.jpg]


.....Guess Archie's been watching that Playboy channel again!!! :smpullhair:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That is way to cute! 
Zoey's packing again for a road trip and she said to tell Archie she's on the way and to hold that pose! Tess is just sitting here blushing


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

tooooo cute


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Archie is a babydoll.....Just look at that face!!!! What a handsome baby!!!!! arty: :yahoo:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

He's absolutely hilarious. What a cutie. All he's missing is that smoking jacket and a martini!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: Pat you are a nut! :HistericalSmiley: Archie sure is a handsome boy!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*archie you sweetheart, don't let mommy make fun of you. all the girls LOVE YOU...and I bet this little advertizing for you will give you massive of fanmail :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

very cute that little boy :wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Look what Tuffy sent to Archie!!!! Ohhhhh, I think I see a romance forming...... :heart: 

[attachment=40597:Archie__...goodness.jpg]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Archie's the MAN.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 3 2008, 08:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629194


> Look what Tuffy sent to Archie!!!! Ohhhhh, I think I see a romance forming...... :heart:
> 
> [attachment=40597:Archie__...goodness.jpg][/B]



baahhahahahahah - Arch - you little devil - Bella is out of action this week but perhaps I'll buy her a flight ticket to New Jersey for next week ...


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Sep 3 2008, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629226


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 3 2008, 08:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629194





> Look what Tuffy sent to Archie!!!! Ohhhhh, I think I see a romance forming...... :heart:
> 
> [attachment=40597:Archie__...goodness.jpg][/B]



baahhahahahahah - Arch - you little devil - Bella is out of action this week but perhaps I'll buy her a flight ticket to New Jersey for next week ...
[/B][/QUOTE]

The line may be long enough that that would be best anyway.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 3 2008, 10:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629194


> Look what Tuffy sent to Archie!!!! Ohhhhh, I think I see a romance forming...... :heart:
> 
> [attachment=40597:Archie__...goodness.jpg][/B]


 :rofl:  

Your a nut Pat!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I just put my hands over Emma's eyes! She was trying to peak at Archie...she has a MAJOR crush! :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Pwecious widdle man! I can't wait to show Tchelsi the Archie centerfolds!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Archie -- you need to see if Princess Charlotte (the <strike>harlot</strike> oops vixen) will come for another visit.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie says "Here I am, baby!"
[attachment=40606SC00369.JPG]


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Archie is such a hunk :wub2: :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Sep 3 2008, 07:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629271


> I just put my hands over Emma's eyes! She was trying to peak at Archie[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 


QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Sep 3 2008, 07:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629271


> ...she has a MAJOR crush! :wub:[/B]


 :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 


wonderful thread, and just look at bonnie :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: Paris wants to know what that is between his legs...she's never seen one of those before.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (paris @ Sep 3 2008, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629340


> :HistericalSmiley: Paris wants to know what that is between his legs...she's never seen one of those before.[/B]



:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: ohoooo I think it's time for:













:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Are your fluffs still holding secret wild parties in your yard at night?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

HOLD THAT THOUGHT- I'M COMING :wub: . That boy is MINE :heart: . P.C


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (paris @ Sep 3 2008, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629340


> :HistericalSmiley: Paris wants to know what that is between his legs...she's never seen one of those before.[/B]



Paris, it's a..........um.........it's a ........


.........Betty - you'd better explain it to her........ :blush: :brownbag:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 3 2008, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629327


> Bonnie says "Here I am, baby!"
> [attachment=40606SC00369.JPG][/B]


Hubba Hubba!!! :wub2: 


QUOTE (HEINI @ Sep 3 2008, 03:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629345


> QUOTE (paris @ Sep 3 2008, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629340





> :HistericalSmiley: Paris wants to know what that is between his legs...she's never seen one of those before.[/B]



:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: ohoooo I think it's time for:













:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

......time for ......laughing? Uh, I think Archie "The Stud" would take offense to that!!! :w00t: 

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 3 2008, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629349


> Are your fluffs still holding secret wild parties in your yard at night? [/B]


No, that's just Abbey waiting for her Prince Charming in the shining armor to show up.. :wacko1: 

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Sep 3 2008, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629370


> HOLD THAT THOUGHT- I'M COMING :wub: . That boy is MINE :heart: . P.C[/B]



Promises, Promises...... :eusa_hand:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 3 2008, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629327


> Bonnie says "Here I am, baby!"
> [attachment=40606SC00369.JPG][/B]



NOW, THAT IS FUNNY!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 3 2008, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629194


> Look what Tuffy sent to Archie!!!! Ohhhhh, I think I see a romance forming...... :heart:
> 
> [attachment=40597:Archie__...goodness.jpg][/B]




:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: B&B might be a old broad but she is packing, she wants to go visit her auntie Pat, but Matilda is a good girl and came and told mommy what B&B is really up to :w00t:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Luna says "Hey Archie if your ever 'down-under' we could Hook-Up" :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 3 2008, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629414


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 3 2008, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629194





> Look what Tuffy sent to Archie!!!! Ohhhhh, I think I see a romance forming...... :heart:
> 
> [attachment=40597:Archie__...goodness.jpg][/B]




:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: B&B might be a old broad but she is packing, she wants to go visit her auntie Pat, but Matilda is a good girl and came and told mommy what B&B is really up to :w00t: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Archie is very *VERY* fond of the older girls (remember Lacie) he's looking forward to the visit....why don't you and Matilda come too?  

QUOTE (Luna'sMom @ Sep 3 2008, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629416


> Luna says "Hey Archie if your ever 'down-under' we could Hook-Up" :wub:[/B]



Luna....Princess Charlotte.....sounds very encouraging.....He's thinking about it..... :two thumbs up:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww little Archie is far too cute.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Well I never.....I mean Mia's never!! :smheat: Archie you need to put a rating on these threads like (HO) for Harlots only or something! Pat now you need to explain it to her!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I never thought internet romances could work out..... but you sure look good . How old are you exactly ? And do you still have all your teeth?

[attachment=40617:Emma_080.jpg]


Love, Emma Darling


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the giggles! That was so cute - what a handsome boy!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Sep 4 2008, 09:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629740


> I never thought internet romances could work out..... but you sure look good . How old are you exactly ? And do you still have all your teeth?
> 
> [attachment=40617:Emma_080.jpg]
> 
> ...


Well, my little friend, I am 4 1/2 years old and,
yes, I've got ALL my teeth :HistericalSmiley: ......better to nibble on you, Little Miss Emma....


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

CupCake says she can Pose better, she'll take him on any day...


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

Too cute!! :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 3 2008, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629327


> Bonnie says "Here I am, baby!"
> [attachment=40606SC00369.JPG][/B]



LMAOOOOOO :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awww..Archie is sooo cute!! Mia is blushing...hehe :blush: :wub2:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OK, now, Pat just what have you and Archie been drinking... and WHERE in the world is Dede with her black "tape"? 

 

B) 
Great photos, Archie you look so comfy.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------

